# New member in Runcorn



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi

I am a new member after a bit off lurking

I have never tried an expresso before but i like filter coffee (shop bought grounds)

and mostly milky coffees

I have purchased an Aeropress since i found the site

thinking of buying a preloved Gaggia Classic and a Prolex? hand grinder

Regards Paul Read


----------

